# Curious about Driver Ratings.....



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello, after two weeks of driving, my rating seems to be averaging about 4.80. Yet, I am friendly, a good driver and I drive one of the nicer UBER vehicles in the Portland area... What is the average driver rating? And should I be worried, at 4.80?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i have the same exact rating after 2 months. just be thankful its not 4.6 with all the dbag pax out there now.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> my rating seems to be averaging about 4.80


Your rating will fluctuate ... last week my weekly stats showed that my average rating was 4.77; however, it also showed that 46 out of 50 rated trips gave me 5*. Essentially it means that in 2 weeks I went from a 4.82 to 4.77 ... because "probably" the pax I told to dump their beers before I gave them a ride gave me a 2* and the pax I told "I was about to leave, because you took almost 10 minutes to come out" gave me 4* (or vice versa). ** In future, I'll follow the advice of others and *cancel* ... and then the pax can request new uber when they have no more beer or they are outside read to go

Personally ... I wouldn't worry about it until you get a letter from Uber saying that you need to come into the office for a "chat" about your ratings. I think there's a guy on the forum who says he was driving with a 4.35* rating ... and I do know of a friend of my best friend in San Francisco who was driving with a 4.5* rating ... so obviously, there is some "gray area"

If I ever got called into Uber for low ratings ... I would take in all the emails that they sent me with the total number of 5* ratings ... and tell them that most of the lower than 5* ratings were rating Uber for Surge ... not rating me


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Your rating will fluctuate ... last week my weekly stats showed that my average rating was 4.77; however, it also showed that 46 out of 50 rated trips gave me 5*. Essentially it means that in 2 weeks I went from a 4.82 to 4.77 ... because "probably" the pax I told to dump their beers before I gave them a ride gave me a 2* and the pax I told "I was about to leave, because you took almost 10 minutes to come out" gave me 4* (or vice versa). ** In future, I'll follow the advice of others and *cancel* ... and then the pax can request new uber when they have no more beer or they are outside read to go
> 
> Personally ... I wouldn't worry about it until you get a letter from Uber saying that you need to come into the office for a "chat" about your ratings. I think there's a guy on the forum who says he was driving with a 4.35* rating ... and I do know of a friend of my best friend in San Francisco who was driving with a 4.5* rating ... so obviously, there is some "gray area"
> 
> If I ever got called into Uber for low ratings ... I would take in all the emails that they sent me with the total number of 5* ratings ... and tell them that most of the lower than 5* ratings were rating Uber for Surge ... not rating me


Thanks..... your experience with ratings seems similar to mine. I suspect the low ratings were more about delayed arrivals to the pick up, thanks to traffic, than about me as a driver. Or perhaps I was too talkative. LOL


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crude.... I'm down to 4.58 for the past 7 days.... GRRR. Yet, no issues what so ever and all great rides and happy passengers. Part of the problem on a 5 scale rating system is there is nothing between 5 and a so so score of 4, or in UBER'S opinion, a sub standard score of 4. Frustrating!!! How can I see individual ratings by ride? As that would help me figure out the issue.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Push rating stress out of your mind and get a few hundred rides under your belt. THEN check your rating. Then continue to not stress about it.


----------



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Push rating stress out of your mind and get a few hundred rides under your belt. THEN check your rating. Then continue to not stress about it.


That seems to make sense..... as from the sounds of things, it takes a LOT for UBER to take action against a driver. Or more specifically, something major. But was just curious. In any case, I will keep doing what I have been doing, and having fun.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Your rating will fluctuate ... last week my weekly stats showed that my average rating was 4.77; however, it also showed that 46 out of 50 rated trips gave me 5*. Essentially it means that in 2 weeks I went from a 4.82 to 4.77 ... because "probably" the pax I told to dump their beers before I gave them a ride gave me a 2* and the pax I told "I was about to leave, because you took almost 10 minutes to come out" gave me 4* (or vice versa). ** In future, I'll follow the advice of others and *cancel* ... and then the pax can request new uber when they have no more beer or they are outside read to go
> 
> Personally ... I wouldn't worry about it until you get a letter from Uber saying that you need to come into the office for a "chat" about your ratings. I think there's a guy on the forum who says he was driving with a 4.35* rating ... and I do know of a friend of my best friend in San Francisco who was driving with a 4.5* rating ... so obviously, there is some "gray area"
> 
> If I ever got called into Uber for low ratings ... I would take in all the emails that they sent me with the total number of 5* ratings ... and tell them that most of the lower than 5* ratings were rating Uber for Surge ... not rating me


Nobody cares at Uber, drivers get deactivated automatically by systems


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Push rating stress out of your mind and get a few hundred rides under your belt. THEN check your rating. Then continue to not stress about it.


Yea after 728 rides my rating went down to 4.62, i am not worried because I already signed up with Lyft


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Crude.... I'm down to 4.58 for the past 7 days.... GRRR. Yet, no issues what so ever and all great rides and happy passengers. Part of the problem on a 5 scale rating system is there is nothing between 5 and a so so score of 4, or in UBER'S opinion, a sub standard score of 4. Frustrating!!! How can I see individual ratings by ride? As that would help me figure out the issue.


You can't see individual ratings, only thing you can see is deactivation email


----------



## Josh Dzieza (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello, I'm a reporter at the tech site The Verge, and I'm working on a story about the rating system. I'm going to post a new thread once I can post links, but in the meantime, if anyone wants to talk about their experience with the rating system, please shoot me a message. Happy to keep names anonymous. Thanks!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Josh Dzieza said:


> Hello, I'm a reporter at the tech site The Verge, and I'm working on a story about the rating system. I'm going to post a new thread once I can post links, but in the meantime, if anyone wants to talk about their experience with the rating system, please shoot me a message. Happy to keep names anonymous. Thanks!


Well you need to see separate rating blog here which is dedicated to rating issue, isn't shortage of rating fed up drivers, you can write whole novel with rating stories but über don't give a damn about this issue, they have plenty enough drivers to replace, so they treat drivers like peace of crap


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Your rating defines you as a human being. You are now representing the greatest company in the world and you need to do whatever it takes to make sure Uber remains a positive experience for your passengers. I suggest you start paying your passengers cash at the end of each trip to make sure you get rated a 5. Don't spend more than 10 dollars per customer or they'll think you're crazy.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Your rating defines you as a human being. You are now representing the greatest company in the world and you need to do whatever it takes to make sure Uber remains a positive experience for your passengers. I suggest you start paying your passengers cash at the end of each trip to make sure you get rated a 5. Don't spend more than 10 dollars per customer or they'll think you're crazy.


Lol well said


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Your rating defines you as a human being. You are now representing the greatest company in the world and you need to do whatever it takes to make sure Uber remains a positive experience for your passengers. I suggest you start paying your passengers cash at the end of each trip to make sure you get rated a 5. Don't spend more than 10 dollars per customer or they'll think you're crazy.


But 5$ dollars rides we are making 2 after expenses


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Your rating will fluctuate ... last week my weekly stats showed that my average rating was 4.77; however, it also showed that 46 out of 50 rated trips gave me 5*. Essentially it means that in 2 weeks I went from a 4.82 to 4.77 ... because "probably" the pax I told to dump their beers before I gave them a ride gave me a 2* and the pax I told "I was about to leave, because you took almost 10 minutes to come out" gave me 4* (or vice versa). ** In future, I'll follow the advice of others and *cancel* ... and then the pax can request new uber when they have no more beer or they are outside read to go
> 
> Personally ... I wouldn't worry about it until you get a letter from Uber saying that you need to come into the office for a "chat" about your ratings. I think there's a guy on the forum who says he was driving with a 4.35* rating ... and I do know of a friend of my best friend in San Francisco who was driving with a 4.5* rating ... so obviously, there is some "gray area"
> 
> If I ever got called into Uber for low ratings ... I would take in all the emails that they sent me with the total number of 5* ratings ... and tell them that most of the lower than 5* ratings were rating Uber for Surge ... not rating me


For your information there is no chat letter, only deactivation email with advice to take class


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Josh Dzieza said:


> Hello, I'm a reporter at the tech site The Verge, and I'm working on a story about the rating system. I'm going to post a new thread once I can post links, but in the meantime, if anyone wants to talk about their experience with the rating system, please shoot me a message. Happy to keep names anonymous. Thanks!


Hey Josh, if you search the ratings sections sections of this site you will have MORE than enough insight on what ratings mean to drivers. It is simply ubers way of maintaining a leash on their 'private contractor' drivers. Some of the more repetitive points are
1) Most passengers rate drivers 4 stars with the belief that was a good rating.
2) Many passengers are drunk and/or pissed of by surge pricing the driver has no control over and end up down rating passengers on something they cant control


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Your rating will fluctuate ... last week my weekly stats showed that my average rating was 4.77; however, it also showed that 46 out of 50 rated trips gave me 5*. Essentially it means that in 2 weeks I went from a 4.82 to 4.77 ... because "probably" the pax I told to dump their beers before I gave them a ride gave me a 2* and the pax I told "I was about to leave, because you took almost 10 minutes to come out" gave me 4* (or vice versa). ** In future, I'll follow the advice of others and *cancel* ... and then the pax can request new uber when they have no more beer or they are outside read to go
> 
> Personally ... I wouldn't worry about it until you get a letter from Uber saying that you need to come into the office for a "chat" about your ratings. I think there's a guy on the forum who says he was driving with a 4.35* rating ... and I do know of a friend of my best friend in San Francisco who was driving with a 4.5* rating ... so obviously, there is some "gray area"
> 
> If I ever got called into Uber for low ratings ... I would take in all the emails that they sent me with the total number of 5* ratings ... and tell them that most of the lower than 5* ratings were rating Uber for Surge ... not rating me


lol that won't work since pax are asked for a reason they are rating you low , they have bs like poor navigation, hygiene , attitude and etc


----------



## rgm (Jul 14, 2015)

I wonder if it would be acceptable to put a sign in the car explaining Uber's rating system. Does anyone know where I can get this information from an Uber website? I want to tactfully let the passengers know that a rating of 4 is below average. Thank you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom25 said:


> Hello, after two weeks of driving, my rating seems to be averaging about 4.80. Yet, I am friendly, a good driver and I drive one of the nicer UBER vehicles in the Portland area... What is the average driver rating? And should I be worried, at 4.80?


I started driving in November. With a solid 600+ rides, I had a 4.83-4.85. I never worried about ratings. Then one day Uber switched me from uber black to uber x only without rhyme, reason or forewarning. To solve it, they started a brand new account. Now I only have a 4.6, and I've been as low as 4.48. What the **** ever. It hurts my pride a little, but I'd rather make money than cancel every time I get an asshole pax. I do surge fares. I work bar patrol. I even take people I know i should cancel on.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I started driving in November. With a solid 600+ rides, I had a 4.83-4.85. I never worried about ratings. Then one day Uber switched me from uber black to uber x only without rhyme, reason or forewarning. To solve it, they started a brand new account. Now I only have a 4.6, and I've been as low as 4.48. What the **** ever. It hurts my pride a little, but I'd rather make money than cancel every time I get an asshole pax. I do surge fares. I work bar patrol. I even take people I know i should cancel on.


Unfortunately, Uber rating system is flawed, IMO Uber X are the worse riders when it's related to rating. Once Uber stops spoiling the riders and at least deactivate riders account once the same way they do to drivers, thinks will change. Keep the hope ::)))


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Hey Josh, if you search the ratings sections sections of this site you will have MORE than enough insight on what ratings mean to drivers. It is simply ubers way of maintaining a leash on their 'private contractor' drivers. Some of the more repetitive points are
> 1) Most passengers rate drivers 4 stars with the belief that was a good rating.
> 2) Many passengers are drunk and/or pissed of by surge pricing the driver has no control over and end up down rating passengers on something they cant control


Most riders and drivers rate inappropriately, either by actual mood or fare price. Rating system is flawed and should be adjusted or replaced


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

All this is compounded by the way Uber inconsistently enforces its rating policies too.


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

The rating system impacts negative more weight than the positive one. I have 1,800 trips at 4.82 three weeks ago, now at 4.74. You can see for every 4 or below your rating will effect 365, 30, 7, & 1 days immediately. To bring them up it takes a lot of damn 5* close to 60. Today this asshole who I knew for sure gave a bad rating few months was in my car again for four days straight my 1 day was at 5* but after this assholes ride it went down to 4.75 for one day immediately and consequently 7, 30, 365 went down by several .0-. I gave that asshole one star.

In all the rating system is very subjective and carries more weight with negative ratings.


----------



## MollyR (Aug 1, 2015)

alln said:


> But 5$ dollars rides we are making 2 after expenses


It was a joke.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

OK... so after reading this thread, I don't feel bad about dropping to 4.94


----------



## dusseldorf (Aug 2, 2015)

rgm said:


> I wonder if it would be acceptable to put a sign in the car explaining Uber's rating system. Does anyone know where I can get this information from an Uber website? I want to tactfully let the passengers know that a rating of 4 is below average. Thank you.


I don't know of any information specifically about a sign in the car -- I've considered this myself. Of course, during the driving training, they suggest that it is improper to "ask" for a 5-star rating, but as you said, a reasonable, tactful sign might not be a bad idea to at least get the conversation started. It's only fair that riders are aware that a 4-star rating is a bad one.


----------



## dusseldorf (Aug 2, 2015)

Of course, the ironic thing is that Uber HQ itself has an 'F' rating with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Alexander Boguslavsky (Jul 14, 2015)

Josh Dzieza said:


> Hello, I'm a reporter at the tech site The Verge, and I'm working on a story about the rating system. I'm going to post a new thread once I can post links, but in the meantime, if anyone wants to talk about their experience with the rating system, please shoot me a message. Happy to keep names anonymous. Thanks!


I always propose to Uber to make ratings like Ebay does: for any lower than excellent rating you have to put in writing what was wrong.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Alexander Boguslavsky said:


> I always propose to Uber to make ratings like Ebay does: for any lower than excellent rating you have to put in writing what was wrong.


I heard from a pax that he hit 1* after his first ride, just to get the rating thing off the screen. Uber called him and asked what was wrong with the ride. He explained that he didn't realize what it was asking him, and he just wanted it gone so he could request a ride. So I guess they do look into some things. Hopefully they correct the ratings, too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tom25 said:


> Hello, after two weeks of driving, my rating seems to be averaging about 4.80. Yet, I am friendly, a good driver and I drive one of the nicer UBER vehicles in the Portland area... What is the average driver rating? And should I be worried, at 4.80?


that a good rating.uber does not care till you get like 100 rides.


----------



## Josh Dzieza (Jul 28, 2015)

Alexander Boguslavsky said:


> I always propose to Uber to make ratings like Ebay does: for any lower than excellent rating you have to put in writing what was wrong.


The lack of specific feedback seems to be a major criticism. Do you see any of the pre-selected feedback options when you get ratings?


----------

